# Excidobates captivus



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

has anyone ever seen these for sale and how much was they going for.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes I saw a stunning pair a few months ago while I went to visit dartfrogs.co.uk
They are sold now - I believe they are in the region of £300 per pair.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

right i didnt think there would be any for sale in this country because of the legal status, they are stunning id love a pair.

whats the dartfrog shop like is it any good?, im wanting to take a trip down at some point but itl be a 3 hour drive, do they have phibs and plants out on display?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes they do have plants out in display for you to pick.
Around 99% cb frogs - they do sell some of the much rarer dartfrogs - thats where I got my Excidobates mysteriosus from - Marc breeds many of the thumbnail species.
I would give him a ring first to see what he has available as many of his stocks are reserved - he also breeds many from home rather then his retail outlet - so if you were interested in a particular species he could bring them in for you to see.
I would not advise visiting if you adore dartfrogs...as you end up not wanting to leave the shop without a carload of frogs.......thats one problem I have lol.
I have had to do my 4hr journey these few weeks as he will not ship when weather conditions are poor......but it is worth the trip after you have given him a ring as his opening hours are preety short.
Check out the website - he updates it on a regular basis so if you are looking for the rarer species its worth checking everyday as they do sell fast.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i look at his web site every day just sat looking at the darts and dreaming, 

ive got a lot of my plants from him every other month im ordering stuff off him thats why i would mind a trip down there, so you reckon i should leave the credit card at home then:lol2:, i did imagine that i could end up spending a small fortune there.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes - leave credit card behind lol....wish I did that!!!
Everytime I go up theres its like.....OoOoOooO not seen that on your website - or wow look at the colours...drool drool.
Don't think I have ever left there without buying or reserving a new dartfrogs.....hmm last time I was up - I ended up getting a breeding pair of electric blue geckos, pair of Dendrobates auratus blue and bronze, pair of Dendrobates auratus blue morph, pair of Dendrobates tinctorius azureus and 8 x Epipedobates anthonyi. They really do look 1000% better in life then in pics.....and they are so healthy and plump in his shop.
So resist.....leave without card......hmmmm but then he does also reserve lol.
I was tempted at getting the Excidobates captivus but decided to wait till Marc breed them himself - fingers crossed they will be slightly cheaper.


----------

